# New pics and updates :)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lots of things going on around here, as usual..... Ivan and Genevieve got to move into the newer aviary with the youngsters yesterday, and they of course love it! No more big cages, plenty of room to fly, lots of places to land. And no one to bully them. Bernadette has a new boyfriend, and she has been waiting a long time! I've wondered before if they "reject" her because she's so shy and looks different from them, but I don't know. At any rate, she has found one of the youngsters to kiss her, preen her, and follow her around, and she loves the attention.  

The hybrid babies #1 and #2 (their band numbers), who were raised by Mrs. Bird and Julian, also moved into the aviary. They are a dove/pigeon cross from Ivan the dove and Genevieve the pigeon, of course. When they were laid as eggs, I took them from Ivan and Gen (who have little previous success raising eggs), and gave them to Mrs. Bird and Julian to raise. That same night, I took a "dud" egg from the floor and gave to Ivan since he was very upset I took his eggs. Naturally, this "dud" egg hatched....into baby #3. Sock baby was added to their nest when he was found with an injury at a few days old, and wore a sock for a week over his bandages to help them stay on. 

Everyone caught up? He he. Now, I'm not 100% sure that the two raised as hybrids, actually are the hybrids! I think #3 (who I thought was the dud egg) might be one of them. The night of egg-switching, I'd put one of Ivan's eggs under him again just until I could find a dummy egg in the house. When I came back out, I noticed the "dud" egg on the floor, and thought that would be perfect. So I slipped it under Ivan and took what I thought was the warm hybrid egg. But maybe not, since #3 looks just like the hybrids! I'm certain #1 is a hybrid, but as for the other two, we'll have to see when they get a bit older and grow into themselves. They look different from my other pair since with these ones, mom is a pij and dad is a dove. It was the other way around with the first pair. So......who knows???  

Anyway here are the pics. Enjoy....These are the feathers of our lives! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Sept182007


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Simply wonderful pictures and captions, MJ! I think you have outdone yourself  I really enjoyed these pics and chuckled at your post .. me thinks the birds may be pulling the wool over your eyes so to speak .. they know what is what and who is who, but they like to keep Mom guessing  

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Maryjane I love your photos & stories. Your captions are always a riot! Sometimes it is like reading the funny papers to look at your albums with all the lovable animals


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"...AND a Patridge in a Pear Tree..."

HOW FUNNY, MJ!! I think you are the first to play "musical pijies!" I am STILL laughing!!

Looking forward to "growth" pictures!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who commented, "Uh, could you run that by me...again?!!)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone....Squeaks, I feel ya! I am a bit confused myself (and can't see through all this wool! ). Living with these guys is kinda like being in the funny papers lol. Definitely day-to-day drama like a soap! We're battin' down the hatches today, it's supposed to rain tonight and many of these littler guys have never seen rain before.  It hasn't rained here since I put up the new tent, and that was, hmmm, at least two months ago, closer to three or four even. I moved Ivan and Gen's big cage out of the tent (much to the chagrin of those trying to nest in the new "highrise"), and it makes a lot more room in there so they are enjoying the extra flight area. I also got some new milk crates and put those in strategic places after a big cleaning yesterday afternoon, so there is much house-hunting and bickering going on. Everyone will be warm and cozy when (if) it rains tonight.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I will keep fingers crossed that they will stay snug and dry...no leaks! Otherwise, they may get an unexpected bath. The rain should be a good test of their "digs!"

Wishing all the best...

Looking forward to more Tales From the Tent! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Squeaks (who asks, "WHAT is rain??")


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey (lucky little spoiled cutie) Squeaks, rain is when the Giant Pigeon in the sky dumps out his bathwater on your head! Often it's cold and windy bathwater! You're much better off with the baths Mom gives you....trust me.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maryjane,

Loved all your pictures with the captions. The hybrid pair look like they have very rosy breast feathers. They are all so beautiful. Hope the tent stays snug and dry when the rains come.

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MJ, as always I LOVE the updates!!

HawkEmu's baby is BEAUTIFUL!! I also like the way it looks .
Those little hybrids are very CUTE!

Thank you for the pictures!
Hilly


----------



## asadj (May 7, 2007)

*asadj*

Good going and very beautiful hybrid pictures.when neck band appear i hope they are much beautiful.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Beautiful birds! The hybrids are really cute and it's really neat to seem them.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

awesome pics!
those dove/pijie babies are just beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, MJ...we haven't heard...DID the RAINS come???

Updates, please??

We had rain here yesterday on my way home from ASU - about 5 miles away. When I got home - dry as a bone...no rain! We can have rain across the street and my side will not get a drop! That's AZ for ya... 

Hard to remember back East when the skies would be black with rain pouring down, that would last for a few days, at least!  

Hope all is going well and everyone is finding their "spot!"

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRTICHES

Shi 
& Squeaks (back in "mate" mode...more poops, wants scritches and is back chasing the cats!)


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd give the ceres (or operculum)of your suspected hybrids a check once they mature. One of the characteristics of the pigeon/dove hybrids seems to be the lack of a fleshy cere, they are also much lower to the ground (have shorter legs) than pure pigeons.

Please refer to the photos in the following website.

http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's%20WebPage/pigeon_dove_hybrids.htm


----------

